# New cube



## Aqua360 (23 Mar 2016)

Good afternoon all 

I am beginning to plan for a new 25x25x25cm optiwhite cube, and aspire to create an iwagumi as in the image attached below.

I have a nano heater, and the Fluval 20 co2 kit, (bulky, but clear plastic so I'm hoping isn't too intrusive), and plan on running a very small sponge filter, powered by a nano pump.

The main concerns I see are:

- hiding the small circular sponge filter. I'd use clear tubing, and possibly hide behind some rockwork; would be interesting to see if anyone else has tried this.

- nano heater being obtrusive with its black colour, would it be feasible to remove if plants are carpet, and stocked with red cherry shrimp?

- I have heard good things about the IKEA jansjo led lamp, and would really like to use it for the cube...though the feasibility to grow carpet plants is one concern, as well as the photoperiod. I would actually welcome a slower growing set-up for the plants.

Ideally I'm going to try and keep my costs down, hence no plans for external filtration etc; just a small side project i'd like to try 

thanks in advance for comments,

Colin


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Mar 2016)

this could also be an option to hide the sponge filter perhaps, with bushy slow growing plants at the back


----------



## rebel (23 Mar 2016)

You could use a TINY external filter with DIY CO2 reactor....
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/External...894800?hash=item1c633afe10:g:QaoAAOSwr7ZW5XeI


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2016)

Hi Aqua, Nice project. 

Not sure about the light as its not IP rated If it gets damp or falls in the water it could kill you.


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Mar 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Aqua, Nice project.
> 
> Not sure about the light as its not IP rated If it gets damp or falls in the water it could kill you.



 ok, may reconsider that light...

it was more to serve as a spotlight, but yeah alternatives may have to be considered!


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Mar 2016)

rebel said:


> You could use a TINY external filter with DIY CO2 reactor....
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/External...894800?hash=item1c633afe10:g:QaoAAOSwr7ZW5XeI



that's pretty cool, I think i may try to source a mini mini sponge now 

I just can't hack externals...I tried, I really did before lol


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Mar 2016)

possible alternative!

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...small-fish-tank-led-lighting-system-14-led-s/


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Mar 2016)

although, based on the alternative led shown above, will have to work out the photoperiod; in case of algae etc, i'm hopeless with working out light intensity etc. Something I need to research!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> possible alternative!
> 
> http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...small-fish-tank-led-lighting-system-14-led-s/




Looks good 

I use garden a flood light 30w 6500k It IP rated for damp and water splashing. It sits on a plastic cover over the glass of the tank. So if the glass brakes the light is still supported.



 

This is an old scape. plants grew well  The tank is now in a cupboard with the light fixed to the shelf above  Or you can fix them to a floating shelf depending where the tank is sited


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> although, based on the alternative led shown above, will have to work out the photoperiod; in case of algae etc, i'm hopeless with working out light intensity etc. Something I need to research!




Start off with 5 hours. Its all a learning curve of what works for your tank

Good luck Am following


----------



## Wisey (23 Mar 2016)

Another one bites the dust, MTS strikes again!

Look forward to seeing this develop.


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Mar 2016)

Wisey said:


> Another one bites the dust, MTS strikes again!
> 
> Look forward to seeing this develop.



MTS lol?


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Mar 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Looks good
> 
> I use garden a flood light 30w 6500k It IP rated for damp and water splashing. It sits on a plastic cover over the glass of the tank. So if the glass brakes the light is still supported.
> 
> ...



that wood is awesome


----------



## Wisey (23 Mar 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> MTS lol?


Multiple Tank Syndrome, there is no cure!


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Mar 2016)

Wisey said:


> Multiple Tank Syndrome, there is no cure!



 this is far too true, its definitely not healthy for me...or my bank balance 

everytime I break down a tank, I gain 2 more


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Mar 2016)

It's frustrating I can't take pictures just now, I have a seriously wonky Nexus 5 phone; with a botched, temperamental camera at the moment


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> It's frustrating I can't take pictures just now, I have a seriously wonky Nexus 5 phone; with a botched, temperamental camera at the moment


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Mar 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


>



suppose worst case scenario, i'll just borrow i.e. nick my girlfriends phone and take pics on that


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2016)

I nick the Wife's phone to do videos


----------



## Aqua360 (23 Mar 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> I nick the Wife's phone to do videos



haha are we still talking about aquariums?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2016)

Yep  Too old for anything else


----------



## alto (23 Mar 2016)

You might also consider the Eheim mini flat filter 

I'd keep light shopping, that one is only 2.5 watt which translates to 14 x <0.2W LED's ... might work on a very shallow tank but it's really only designed for viewing fish, also look at the placement of the LED's - while this centred LED design can work well with high intensity LED clusters & suitable lens, on this light unit, any plants not directly beneath the LED region will experience v.e.r.y low PAR


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Mar 2016)

alto said:


> You might also consider the Eheim mini flat filter
> 
> I'd keep light shopping, that one is only 2.5 watt which translates to 14 x <0.2W LED's ... might work on a very shallow tank but it's really only designed for viewing fish, also look at the placement of the LED's - while this centred LED design can work well with high intensity LED clusters & suitable lens, on this light unit, any plants not directly beneath the LED region will experience v.e.r.y low PAR




Neat little filter will keep this in mind when setting up my Cube. Thank you for sharing the info


----------



## Aqua360 (25 Mar 2016)

Having some serious cognitive dissonance here guys 

I got my 25x25x25cm cube, optiwhite new for what should be £20, then purchased an aquael leddy black 6w for about £27. 

Trying to keep my costs down on this project, and only now discovered that aqueal do a relatively newish shrimp smart set up with those sizes of cubes, with the led light for cheaper than that lol. 

Consoling myself only on the notion that the aquael tank won't be optiwhite...


----------



## Aqua360 (1 Apr 2016)

Here's an update guys, ended up with an Aquael tank in the end; and also ended up not doing an iwagumi 

This demonstrates a lack of planning. 

Here's some pics below of the 10 litre cube in its infancy, tropica plant substrate, quarts Maui sand; with dwarf hairgrass carpet, anubias Nana mini, cryptocoryne wisii (?) And Java moss. 

Light is 6W, small heater, and small sponge filter.

The wood is being weighed down with a clear container just now, as it floats grrr

Ok it wont let me post pics, something about not having an extension?  seems to work fine on other similar fish forums...

Will try to get pics up if I can soon guys


----------



## Aqua360 (1 Apr 2016)

First pic


----------



## Aqua360 (1 Apr 2016)

pic 2


----------

